

Introduction to Erlang Features (Slides & Demo Screencast) - KirinDave
http://kirindave.tumblr.com/post/63237966/erlang-slides

======
paulsmith
Urk, I'd love to watch the screencasts but sadly can't open your Keynote file
on my defiantly un-Mac Ubuntu box. Little help?

~~~
KirinDave
I've provided links to the raw screencast quicktimes.

